# What Do You Use to Stuff Your ABTs?



## rabbithutch

Kids were at the in-laws house for Thanksgiving but got around to us on Friday.  Had SIL light a fire in the Weber while I prepared the ABT stuffing (Philly cream cheese, sour cream, Tajin, Sriracha, and extra sharp cheddar sticks).  After washing, taking off the caps, and coring, I started to stuff them.  It was NOT pretty.

I used the old ziplock bag with a corner cut off but I had a hard time getting the mix all the way to the bottom of the jalapeños.   I had stuffing all over me, all over the peppers, and all over the rack.  Trying to put bacon on that mess was even messier.  Oh, they tasted GREAT - even SWMBO said so - but I could do without all the aggravation and clean up.

Sooooo . . . . .     what ingenious tricks do you use to stuff your ABTs?  I'm not talking about those that are sliced down the middle but the ones you uncap.  I don't have a sausage maker; so that's out.  

Anyone?


----------



## eight433

I usually just pre fry the bacon. Break it into pieces and stuff it down the middle with a piece of string cheese cut into quarters and in lengths long enough to fit in the jalapeños. I've also used pepperoni. It's all good!


----------



## radioguy

Blue cheese is great!  Also mix in some smoked ham, prosciutto.  Cream cheese with cilantro or chives.  Be creative.


----------



## driedstick

Lots of different variaties out there


----------



## orlandosmoking

Try using a toothpick to punch a hole or two in the bottom of the pepper so that you will not be trapping any air as you stuff. Also soften the cream cheese, microwave or sit out of fridge till nice and soft, shred the cheddar so your mix is nice and smooth.


----------



## radioguy

Forgot that.....also let's moisture out of the pepper.  I poke a large hole in the pepper bottom with a bamboo skewer if roasting them upright.


----------



## JckDanls 07

can't help ya out any as I slice mine in half...  I use onion and chive cream cheese, shredded monteray jack, some of your fav. rub mixed in...  top with a lil smokey and wrap in bacon....


----------



## venture

As stated above, I like to par cook the bacon.

For filling?  As long as there is cheese in the mix?

I think it is just like an omelet?  Whatever your imagination produces.

But it is required that you post your victories for the rest of us to try?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rabbithutch

Thanks for the replies, Folks!

I was mostly asking about what tools you use to keep the stuffing process from being so damned messy (hollowed out center and cooked vertically).  Pastry bags work but seem to be too much trouble.  I'm gonna try that suggestion about punching a hole in the bottom to let air escape.

I picked up something yesterday that I'm going to try.  It is a funnel that is about the same size from the top to the where the spout starts.  The typical funnel that tapers rapidly from top to tip doesn't allow much in the way of ram action.  I'm gonna cut a piece of plastic and attach a dowel rod to use as a ram on this little funnel.  If it works, I'm gonna look for a larger one because I don't think it will hold enough filling for more than 3 or 4 ABTs.

Again, thanks for the input!


----------



## redwood carlos

I use one of these. Works great, and super fast too(once it is all ready in the bag).













Full-two-toned-frosting.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Dec 3, 2013


----------



## mike johnson

MMMMMM!!!! ABT CUPCAKES....


----------



## redwood carlos

What does ABT stand for anyway?


----------



## eight433

I think this was our way of telling you we don't use any fancy equipment. We just cram solid foods into the hole and throw them in the smoker 

Abt= atomic buffalo turd


----------



## venture

I just slice mine lengthwise.  Fill and wrap the canoe.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ak1

I just use a spoon and force it in.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Try a Jerky Gun. You can use it for ABT's or even Jelly Donuts too, so it is a multi-tasker and worth the 20-$40 investment...JJ


----------



## rabbithutch

I've used the pastry bag but find it to be a bit cumbersome and messy and clean up can be a pain.  I've looked a cake decorating devices sold by Wilton and other such devices (never saw the Jerky gun before).  The problem with most of these is that they have a narrow filling orifice or a very wide one that you have to keep sealed up (think pastry bag).  I think I would find filling and cleaning the Jerky gun a PITA.  What I'm looking for is something that has a wide filling orifice - like a funnel but without the sharp taper - and a narrow and relatively deep business end.  Something like this (but not as large; this one is 15-1/2" wide):












roundfunnel.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 4, 2013






It should be relatively easy to fashion a piston of sorts to push the stuffing right into the peppers.


----------



## chef jimmyj

This should get the job done. I found it and several others on Amazon...JJ

[h1]6" Stainless Steel Funnel w/removable Strainer Wide Mouth - Great Quality![/h1]

by Update International

    

Price:$7.49


----------



## rtbbq2

I cut the cream cheese with a knife. Making sure it is still very cold. Cuts nice. Cream cheese, onions then chicken or little smokies. Shrinp works too. shake on your favorite rub some cheddar cheese then wrap with thin slice bacon...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Like Chef JJ mentioned I when I stuff from the top I use the jerky gun sometimes, or we have a smaller version that is used for decorating cakes, cookies that also works (use it for making fancy deviled eggs too).

For fillings Pulled pork, pulled smoked chicken, smoked bay shrimp, dungeness crab are all good proteins. I like to mix smoked pepper jack and cream cheese with chipotle, garlic, onion, maybe a bit of Parmesan on top, oh yeah! Yum! 













9125477893_612ed91cb2_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2013


----------



## frosty

I use an apple corer to remove the seeds and ribs, and I basically use the (gloved) left hand holding the pepper with the point downward.  Then I use the right hand to press small amounts of the stuffing mixture into the ABTs until they are full as I prefer.

I try to keep the mixture as cold as I can stand to use it, and smoke them vertically.

Now I also have a coworker that simply splits the peppers lengthwise, cores the seeds and  ribs out with a teaspoon and spreads cream cheese into the center, and then places them on the plate..

I like mine, but enjoy his as well.  Both are good, and appeal to different people, but hey cream cheese would be good on at shoe if a little flavoring and smoke was applied. . . . just my opinion.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## meddling kids

Split in half and spread filling with a butter knife


----------



## dennis waters

I bought a large livestock plastic syringe, snipped off the end and drilled the hole big enough for the mixture to pass through. Place in the cap end and mash !


----------



## daron jake

I use a cheap jerky cannon with the stick end on it, if it will pump cold burger it will pump soft cream chesse :-)


----------



## smokngun

rabbithutch said:


> I've used the pastry bag but find it to be a bit cumbersome and messy and clean up can be a pain. I've looked a cake decorating devices sold by Wilton and other such devices (never saw the Jerky gun before). The problem with most of these is that they have a narrow filling orifice or a very wide one that you have to keep sealed up (think pastry bag). I think I would find filling and cleaning the Jerky gun a PITA. What I'm looking for is something that has a wide filling orifice - like a funnel but without the sharp taper - and a narrow and relatively deep business end. Something like this (but not as large; this one is 15-1/2" wide):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roundfunnel.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rabbithutch
> __ Dec 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be relatively easy to fashion a piston of sorts to push the stuffing right into the peppers.


Looks like someone listened to your idea

http://www.walmart.com/ip/29558071?...92172781&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=62234926501&veh=sem


----------



## worktogthr

I made buffalo chicken ABTs with small sweet peppers. For the filling I just used the buffalo chicken dip recipe from the Franks Hot Sauce website.  I made some by cutting the caps off and some by slicing them in half.  I beat the hell out of the filling in the kitchen aid so it was really smooth and used the old ziplock trick you mentioned.  Definitely easier to fill the flat ones and I like that method better because you can add more filling.  

Only have pics of the flat cut peppers...












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 30, 2014


----------



## chicanuck

I smoked my ABT's today with Haggis and Jalepeno white cheddar, turned out even better than I expected.  The Haggis gave the ABT a really nice oatmeal texture while the pepper, cheese and bacon provided the flavors.













ABT Wrapping Before.jpg



__ chicanuck
__ Apr 27, 2014


















ABT Wrapping.jpg



__ chicanuck
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## rtbbq2

I like to stuff mine with cheddar cheese, cream cheese, your favorite spice, chopped onions, little smokies, chicken, shrimp or Spam. My favorite is chicken. Then wrap in thin sliced bacon and in the smoker until the bacon is done. About three hours at 225° - 240°. Here is a pic of my last batch....RTB













DSC01613.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ May 18, 2012


----------



## alelover

I use my fingers.













IMG_5031.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## featherbone

I can't figure out what the big deal is about leaving the pepper whole? __  It's going to be in two piece's after you bite into it anyway!

FB


----------



## featherbone

I'll take two orders to go, please!


----------



## padronman

DSC_0389.JPG



__ padronman
__ Jun 2, 2014





I'm a slicer in halfer :-)  much easier....less messy....makes more lol.  

I used to top stuff but it was a pain in the pork butt

Scott


----------



## caribou89

Buy disposable pastry bags. The easiest way is to place the bag into a tall drinking glass. Fold the top of the bag over the lip of the glass and fill. Keeps the edge of the bag clean. I'm a pastry chef, so I fold the bag overt hand and fill with the other hand, but the glass makes it easy.


----------



## joec0436

I make a chipotle cream cheese(same way you would a mayo), fill with the cream cheese, cheddar, then wrap with bacon


----------



## timberjet

PadronMan said:


> DSC_0389.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ padronman
> __ Jun 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a slicer in halfer :-) much easier....less messy....makes more lol.
> 
> I used to top stuff but it was a pain in the pork butt
> 
> Scott


I concur!


----------



## ibbones

My son-in-law was over here and we were smoking a pork butt.  He shows up with about two dozen jalapeno and Crab meat chunks .then he halved and seeded the peppers then mixed up a box of "Stove Top Stuffing" and then would put a piece of the crab meat into a half, spoon full of the stuffing mix and then wrap with a slice of bacon.  We threw it on the smoker until the bacon and stuffing mix firmed up and WOW!  They be good.

Sorry, didn't get any Q-view.


----------



## afguy0127

Used to stuff mine with andouille sausage, but can't find a good one around here anymore. So now I use a mixture of spicy pork breakfast sausage, shredded cheddar, cream cheese, and bbq rub. I just cut the tops off and core then. It's messy and takes a bit of time, but I prefer the pepper whole. They always turn out amazing.


----------



## jackstraw

I don't make them standing up very often. If you half them, I call them boats, you don't need a special; rack. I can completely fill a smoker with boats for a large crowd. when I do stand them up, I use something similar to this. It's a cookie press with a stuffer nozzle.













$_12.JPG



__ jackstraw
__ Jun 27, 2014


----------



## frosty

I've done them both ways and each is good.  When vertical, they work fine,  When making the "boats" I wrap with bacon and they are wonderful.  Most of the time, I do a combination of both depending on how much room I have on the smoker

No matter how many I make, they disappear at a fast pace.  The last two times, I was busy taking them off and missed snagging one for myself.  But hey, its all good when family and friends are around.

Good luck with them.


----------

